# iFrame mit Hilfe von JavaScript scrollen



## modstyle (5. März 2002)

heyho !

weiß einer von euch, wie man mit javascript einen iframe durch das anklicken bzw. durch das drübberfahren mit der maus über bilder scrollen lassen kann ?

also ich möchte zwei bildchen haben (ein pfeil nach oben und einer nach unten) und wenn man mit der maus über den pfeil nach unten fährt dann soll der inhalt des iframes nach unten scrollen und umgekehrt für den pfeil nach oben ... dabei ist auch wichtig, dass die normalen scrollleisten, die tierisch hässlich sind, nicht mehr zu sehen sind ...
wär cool, wenn irgendjemand nen komplettes script hat, da ich nicht so fit in javascript bin, um es beschwichtigend auszudrücken ...

mfg


----------



## braindad (5. März 2002)

die suchfunktion ist zum suchen da...
aber ich mach mal ne ausnahme, da du anscheinend noch nix von "div scrollern" gehört hast...

>>dieser link<< wird dich wohl interessieren. und mit iframes hat das nix zu tun. allerdings kannst natürlich, falls das dein wunsch ist, den iframe in den div-tag integrieren.

bei weiteren fragen => suchfunktion benutzen ("div-scroller", "scroller", etc). wurde schon viel zu gepostet hier im forum und das sollte auch dir helfen.

viel erfolg


----------



## modstyle (6. März 2002)

kluger junge !

wenn ich nen div-scroller haben wollte, dann hätte ich danach gefragt ... also es is mir durchaus bekannt wie sowas funktioniert, aber eigentlich wollte ich das zu iframes wissen ... wenn man das bei iframes nich machen kann dann danke ich dir für diese info ...

mfg


----------



## braindad (6. März 2002)

falls du mein post aufmerksam gelesen haben solltest, wird dir auffallen sein, das ich dir _einen_ lösungsvorschlag für dein iframe-prob geliefert habe, nämlich per div-sroller, dessen content aus einem iframe besteht.


----------



## DjDee (6. März 2002)

hey alter modstyl0r  schön dich mal wieder zu sehen 

10:02 gnaaa das ist nicht einfach! *werkel*
10:19 es wird! 
10:35 mannometer!!!
10:45 mhh so gehts auch. aber nur zeilenweise.
10:56 ok. ich gebe auf.

hier ist das ergebniss. ich habe es nur so hinbekommen das der inhalt per mouseclick ein paar zeilen scrollt. nicht das bei mouseover permanent in eine richtung gescrollt wird.. ist noch zu früh glaub ich 

hoffe das hilft dir ein bisschen!

http://dee.gfxgod.de/mod/

p.s. nein ich habe nicht ne stunde an den 2 zeilen code gehangen, ich habe mehrere möglichkeiten getestet und das ist das was davon übrig ist *g


----------



## braindad (6. März 2002)

@djdee: vielleiht hilft >>dieser link<< weiter


----------



## DjDee (6. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von braindad _
> *@djdee: vielleiht hilft >>dieser link<< weiter *



na da is doch auch alles was er wissen muss! machst halt anstatt dem parent frame als target den iframe!


----------



## modstyle (6. März 2002)

*deeeeeeee alte socke !*

endlich mal einer, der mich versteht !!!

mein hübscher ich danke dir 

auch dem unfreundlichen herren danke ich 

kann ich daraus auch rückwärtsscrollen friemeln ? muss mir das mal genau angucken, weil ich noch nich wirklich wat mit javascript gemacht habe aber ich denke mal ich krieg das geregelt, falls euch weitere links zufliegen imma ma her damit ))

man hört voneinander

mfg


----------



## braindad (6. März 2002)

rückwärts geht auch, wie ich durch zufall festgestellt hab: geh nochmal auf die page mit dem script und klick auf "speed sroll". wenn du nun 3,4 mal auf "slow scroll" drückst, hört das scrollen erst auf und geht dann langsam wieder nach oben. je öfter man den link drückt, desto schneller scrollt das teil (genau so wie beim "speed scroll" link).

nu muß das nur noch in ne neue funktion gepackt werden, denke ich. aber mit js kenn ich mich net aus.


----------



## modstyle (6. März 2002)

*krass*

oh cool ! danke ! ich werd mal schaun, was ich da zusammenfriemeln kann 

mfg


----------



## modstyle (6. März 2002)

heyho !

also hab mir mal mit hilfe eurer quellen und skripte wat zusammengeschnitzt ohne jegliche kenntnisse und es funktioniert schon fast so wie ich es will ... also wenn man die maus runterdrückt scrollt er den iframe, solange bis man widda losläst ... das dumme an der sache ist, er scrollt immer nur nach unten und nich in die andere richtung wie in deinem beispiel dee ... hab mal die skripte angehängt und wie ich die funktionen aufrufe:

das skript in der html-datei, die im iframe angezeigt wird:

function initialiseTimer(j) { 
// place initial code after this line 
i = 0;
 // and before this line 
timerID = window.setTimeout('mainTimer()',10); 
} 

function mainTimer() { 
// place your main code after this line 
i++; 

if (j = 'heinz') {
	window.scrollBy(0,1);
} else {
	window.scrollBy(0,-1);
}

// and before this line 
timerID = window.setTimeout('mainTimer()',10); 
} 

function terminateTimer() {
 // place temination code after this line  
// and before this line 
window.clearTimeout(timerID); }

//-->
</script>

und der relevante code aus der datei in dem der iframe is:

hier werden eben über mousedown und up die funktionen der html-datei im iframe angesprochen
_<img src="up.jpg" alt="" border="0" onmousedown="inhalt.initialiseTimer('dieter')" onMouseUp="inhalt.terminateTimer()"><br><br>
_
der name des iframes is "inhalt" wie man unschwer erkennen kann 
_
<iframe name="inhalt" src="test.html" width="200" height="300" scrolling="no"></iframe><br><br>

<img src="down.jpg" alt="" border="0" onmousedown="inhalt.initialiseTimer('heinz')" onMouseUp="inhalt.terminateTimer()">
_

hoffe einer kann mir helfen ... 

mfg


----------



## DestroyerOfSenses (11. Oktober 2005)

Hab das gleiche problem...
wenn jmd. zufällig so´n kleines komplett script zur hand hat und das posten könnte wäre super..


----------



## kinsh (18. Oktober 2005)

hab es nicht einmal hinbekommen das sich überhaupt der inhalt meines frames sich ansatzweise bewegt.

Ich bin zwar ein nubl aber fehlt nicht   <Dieter>   <Heinz> gibt es ja :=)

und kann jemand die 2 verlinkten Seiten übersetzten für english schwache ? :=)


----------



## DestroyerOfSenses (19. Oktober 2005)

richtig.. is mir auch schon aufgefallen, dieter fehlt irgendwie..


----------

